# CV joint / boot DIY?



## Necessary21 (Aug 25, 2008)

does anyone know of a good place to see a step-by-step DIY for replacing an outer CV boot or possibly even the entire CV axle? and if anyone has any good recommendations for upgraded aftermarket parts that a bit beefier and longer-lasting or at least well-priced OEM parts that would be great as well! thanks!


----------

